# HELP! I have a badger problem



## headhunter

So a badger dug into my chicken coop a couple months back (which has since been reinforced, also why you haven't seen any more of the incubator project... yet.) I snared it and released it, but a couple nights ago it came back and has a burrow JUST outside my coop. This is a pretty big and cantankerous badger, there's pawprints and activity from the previous nights come morning, and it's gotten much too wise for the snare. What do you guys think, should I dart it? What would you do?


----------



## treefork

No . I would not use a blowgun . A badger is a very tough critter .Yes I'm aware of every dart style and seen every Tim Wells blowgun video . I would use a firearm if that was suitable to conditions .


----------



## headhunter

Yeah, I don't really care for Tim Wells, I feel like there's a lot of key stuff he doesn't show. I did try a broadhead to the brain, but that just made it angry so I finished it with my pistol.


----------



## Half-hour

In the future or for any other posters to maybe reading this and can not use a firearm. I recommend .22 LR CCI subsonic. If you can't use that use a break barrel pellet gun or pcp pellet gun. Preferably .22 but .177 would work.


----------



## Cryptidwalks

I have Skunk problems, I use a .17 MACH2, (.17HM2) suppressed to deal with them. A blowgun would just make them mad.


----------



## afishhunter

Half-hour said:


> In the future or for any other posters to maybe reading this and can not use a firearm. I recommend .22 LR CCI subsonic. If you can't use that use a break barrel pellet gun or pcp pellet gun. Preferably .22 but .177 would work.


Pellet or BB _might_ do the trick, but *only* if you hit it in the eye _*and*_ the pellet or BB made it into the brain.
The .22 sub sonic would have to be a head shot as well. Badgers are tough, and know no fear from larger animals.
*GRIZZLY AND BROWN/KODIAC BEARS* don't mess with them, given a choice in the matter. Badgers are known to steal the bear's kill while the bear is there, and before it has finished eating! They chase the bear off! (Puma's, too. Honey Badgers steal African Lion's kill.)
A body shot with a .22 isn't going to drop it, and is more than likely to just piss it off. A body shot with a pellet or BB? It probably won't notice. 
If you can't use a firearm (.223 with hollow point expanding bullets would be my minimum recommendation, if not a .44-40/.45LC/.44 Russian/to .44 magnum for a big hole, or a .30-30) then a 40+ pound draw bow, and a _sharp_ fixed (not expanding) 2 or 3 blade broadhead into the "boiler room" will do the trick.t _might_ be a good idea to give him/her/it the arrow from a tree stand, or from the chicken coop roof, behind the chicken coop fence, so it can't reach you "if" it decides to attack (like there'd be any other alternative from its point of view) after it gets the arrow. 
An arrow through the lungs and heart _will_ kill it. However, it may take a minute or three for the badger to realize it has been turned off, and it _will_ be in a rage until it is off.


----------

